# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Mike Seeger - entering hospice

## Wesley

This was found on another forum. I hope it's alright to post it here. Mike has had a huge infulence on the music we love. 


Date: Wed, 29 Jul 2009 17:15:28 -0400
From: Ken Irwin 
Rounder Records
Subject: Mike Seeger Update

This is being passed along for Mary Katherine Adlin
from Folklore Productions
who has been booking Mike Seeger for years.

============ ======

Many folks in the bluegrass world know, or know of, Mike Seeger.
But you may not know that Mike has been undergoing treatment
for leukemia for several years; just recently he was diagnosed
with a new and very aggressive form of cancer,
called multiple myeloma. In the same forthright way
that he has lived his life, he has now made the decision
to discontinue treatment and enter hospice care.
His wife Alexia says that he would enjoy hearing
from friends via cards and emails
which can be sent care of his booking agency:

Folklore Productions
1671 Appian Way
Santa Monica, CA 90401

----------


## CES

Props to Mike for doing it on his own terms...not all are able to make that decision...

Props as well for allowing hospice to help him and his family through this...in general, a wonderful and powerful service...

I'll be praying for them.

 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## JEStanek

Sad news to so many of us.  My thoughts and prayers are with Mike his family and the hospice workers serving him.

Jamie

----------


## sunburst

I live only a fairly short distance from Mike Seeger and have repaired instruments for him, but I didn't know of his illness until I heard today (on NPR while cleaning the camper for Galax) that he was in hospice. I knew he had stopped by my shop on his way to or from doctor appointments, but I thought nothing of that. Not so long ago, I remember him saying he was over 70 years old and feeling as good as ever.
I am saddened by the news.

----------


## Glassweb

One of the greatest, natural musicians I have ever seen... and besides his musical abilities, his knowledge of American folk music may be unsurpassed. 
A national treasure of the highest order in my book... and a great mandolinist to boot! May God be with you Mike.

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

Glassweb said it very beautifully. I could not do as well.
Mike Seegar has always been in my musical life, and will always be.
Unequaled.
And, yes, we all will face this, one way or another. May we do it as gracefully.
Jonathan

----------


## JeffD

He was scheduled to be at Swannanoa Old Time Week this last week. We missed him.

I have been inspired by his emphasis on the tune. Playing a beautiful tune in a straight forward manner, let the tune do the talking.

----------


## bones12

Mike Seeger's work has been a constant throughout my years involved in old time.  His NLCR records inspired me to dig deeper and think more. My interactions with him over the years have always been inspiring. I hope his comfort is complete.  Doug in Vermont

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

This is so sad. I met him and his wife at Merlfest and they they so nice. I went to a forum that both Mike and Pete were at Merlfest. My prayers will be with him forever.

----------


## allenhopkins

My musical hero.  Seeing him in the '60's made an indelible impression on me.  It was then I decided to be a multi-instrumentalist and to continue to follow American traditional music.  But I could never approach either his virtuosity or his lifelong commitment to preserving and continuing our musical traditions.

I need to get out my Autoharp and play _The Two Soldiers_ or _I've Rambled This Country Both Earlye and Late._  He'll get a card from me, and I wish him well on his "lone journey":

_God has given us years of happiness here, now we must part;
But as the angels come and call for you,
The pangs of grief tug at my heart_

-- Rosa Lee Watson

----------


## Soupy1957

Sad news, thanks
       -Soupy1957

----------


## Fretbear

His whole life has been devoted not only to his music, but to indigenous acoustic American folk music, 
as a multi-instrumentalist, singer, composer, performer, recording artist and folklorist.  
A musician's musician and national treasure if ever there was one. God bless him and his family.

----------


## billkilpatrick

when i first got into this music, the new lost city ramblers were ones to listen to - their "early days" compilation is the most listened-to disc i own.

the fact that mike seeger has taken his destiny in his own hands is courageous and worthy of respect.  two people with cancer here in the village died recently - not from the disease itself but from the relentless barrage of radiation and chemotherapy they'd undergone to combat it - in one case the poor man's insides were literally cooked.

with gladness for the music given us; sadness at its end and deep respect for the man who made it - bill

----------


## CharlieKnuth

I am very saddened to hear this.  I have listened to Mike over many years and have seen him perform a number of times.  His efforts to preserve this country's musical heritage and to continue it has been unequaled.

----------


## JeffD

Farewell, my friends, I'm bound for Canaan,
I'm trav'ling through the wilderness;
Your company has been delightful,
You, who doth leave my mind distressed.

I go away, behind to leave you,
Perhaps never to meet again,
But if we never have the pleasure,
I hope we'll meet on Canaan's land.
- Parting Friends (traditional tune and lyrics)

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

The tide rises, the tide falls,
The twilight darkens, the curlew calls;
Along the sea-sands damp and brown
The traveler hastens toward the town,
And the tide rises, the tide falls.

Darkness settles on roofs and walls,
But the sea, the sea in darkness calls;
The little waves, with their soft, white hands
Efface the footprints in the sands,
And the tide rises, the tide falls.

The morning breaks; the steeds in their stalls
Stamp and neigh, as the hostler calls;
The day returns, but nevermore
Returns the traveler to the shore.
And the tide rises, the tide falls.
(Henry Wadsworth Longfellow)

God bless him on his journey.

----------


## nooner

This is Mike Seeger: In February of 2008 and 2009, he has driven three + hours to Burnsville, NC to assist us and perform in our annual tribute to Lesley Riddle. He has charged us no performance fees and he has been an integral part of our community for the three to five days he is here each visit. How ironic that on the day that the play "Esley" opened at the Parkway Playhouse in Burnsville, we received word of Mike's grave condition. When he left to return to Va. in February, he was excited about returning to Burnsville to see "Esley."
Larry Howell
Traditional Voices Group

----------


## journeybear

Not so long ago we were celebrating Pete Seeger's life on the occasion of his 90th birthday. Now we're celebrating Mike Seeger's life but for quite a different reason. At least both of them, and Peggy too, can be sure that they will have left a legacy when they go, and they will be remembered for a long long time - not just for their music, but as the kind of people many wish they could be.

There is a two hour Great Performances show making the rounds now on PBS culled from Pete Seeger's 90th Birthday Celebration at Madison Square Garden with the likes of Bruce Springsteen, Arlo Guthrie, Joan Baez, Kris Kristofferson, Richie Havens, Emmylou Harris, and John Mellencamp.

----------


## swampstomper

Mike Seeger is truly an American icon to those of us in the know. I didn't realize until reading the Wikipedia entry that he is almost 76 (15 Aug 1933).  He's done so many wonderful things for the music. Since this thread began I can't get his autoharp break on the Gentlemen's "New Freedom Bell" out of my mind! Remember, he authored the 3-finger section of half-brother Pete's "How to play the 5-string banjo" -- I struggled with the excellent tab to Hard Times. Which reminds me, what an excellent host he was on Dr. Ralph's Homespun video from the mid 90's.  He was so knowledgeable about the old styles, and got Ralph to demonstrate these for us and future generations.

No one lives forever, and I hope our appreciation of him helps Mike through his final days.

----------


## DougC

Such kind words. Just reading this post gives me hope that this world does have some nice people. I would hope that Mike could hear about our discussion here.

----------


## journeybear

According to the original post,

"His wife Alexia says that he would enjoy hearing from friends via cards and emails which can be sent care of his booking agency:

Folklore Productions"

and if I'm reading it right, his rep is Mary Katherine Adlin.

I am not sure what the correct protocol is - nor how exactly "friend" is to be defined in this unique circumtance - but it does sound as though he would indeed enjoy hearing from people expressing how much he has meant to them. I would think messages of this nature would be most heartwarming to him.

The general email is info@folkloreproductions.com

I'm sure his agency will forward whatever messages they think he would like to read on to him, completely at their discretion.

----------


## Charley wild

A musician, a scholar, a gentleman. Most of us might attain one of those distinctions if we are fortunate. My thoughts are with Mike and his family.
Charley

----------


## Bill Foss

Mike and the other NLCRs were so important in keeping the old tunes alive! For a beautiful portrait of Mike and the other NLCRs check out a recent (2009) video documentary called "Always Been a Rambler" by Yasha Aginsky from the Arhoolie Foundation. It's filled with great music and history of the NLCRs (including a bit of a multi mando jam session with David Grisman, Jody Stecher and Eric Thompson!)

He was such a great teacher as well, his Old Time Mandolin series on Homespun is an invaluable resource for old time styles. 

My heart and thoughts go out to Mike and his family.

----------


## ewgibson

I want to thank Mike for his generosity and kindness.   It was about two years ago, I spoke with Mike on the phone.   Now, mind you I called him out of the blue not expecting him to personally answer the phone.  After all, this is a big music icon.   Well, he not only answered the phone, but was so patient and gracious with me.  I told him about the project I was working on with a group of people from Burnsville,NC which was to do a tribute for Leslie Riddle.   Being that Mike was the person who first brought Riddle back into the limelight, he was excited about the project.  He generouslly gave tapes of his recording of Riddle and photos.  On top of that he gave of himself and performed at the Riddlefest in Burnsville, two years in a row.  For free!  He made that celebration of the music of Leslie Riddle not only memorable but a magical one.   I believe everyone who was there that night will always remember that night.  With the photos Mike provided, I was able to do a oil painting and drawing of Leslie Riddle which hangs in the Town Center and in the Riddle recording studio.  Mike Seeger is one of a kind individual and musician extrodinaire.  God bless him and I am thankful for having met this wonderful man.

----------


## Bill Foss

There's a great Lesley Riddle mandolin blues on Mike's Old Time mandolin series.

----------


## coletrickle

I've never met Mike but I sure feel like I've known him for a long time now. Undoubtedly the most influential musician in my life. I'll be doing a tribute to his career on my radio show Warped Frets this week and hoping for the best.

----------


## Michael Eck

Mike Seeger's influence on the music we listen to and play is monumental.

I've had the pleasure to see him perform a number of times and I've also had occasion to interview him a few times and he has always been incredibly gracious.

I recently spoke with him regarding his contributions to the Pete Seeger banjo book and he was almost bashful about it, despite the fact that Pete said his contributions were of great importance.

Let's all send our songs out to him for the next little while.

----------


## bones12

R.I.P. Mike 

   Doug in Vermont

----------


## sgarrity

Very sad news.  RIP Mike!

----------


## allenhopkins

*Mike's NPR obit.*

My fondest memory of Mike was a night at Cambridge's Club 47, when he was the featured performer and Joan Baez had a concert the same night in Boston.  During the last set, she showed up to sit in with him, along with Buffy St. Marie, Eric Anderson, Tom Rush, Bill Keith, Bob Siggins of the Charles River Valley Boys, and others I can't recall.  Mike later told me Bob Dylan was there as well, though he didn't get onstage.  I remember Joan singing _Engine 143_ with Mike on Autoharp, Bill Keith on banjo, and Bob Siggins on guitar.  A totally magic experience; admission to Club 47 was $1.00, and I think I got my buck's worth.

----------


## coletrickle

To paraphrase another message board...a great light has gone out.

----------


## SternART

Shalom aleichem (שלום עליכם)  "May Peace be upon you."

----------


## Don Grieser

Got to see Mike, John Hartford, and Dawg do the Retrograss set at RockyGrass one year. Stellar musicianship all around and what fun. A true spirit. Rest in peace.

----------


## evanreilly

I not only have memories of Mike Seeger for his role in the NLCR, but as a very fine mandolin player as well.  I don't believe he ever played mandolin in the NLCR, or at least not very prominently, but did so on many later recordings. _Requiescat In Pace._

----------


## wundo

"I don't believe he ever played mandolin in the NLCR, or at least not very prominently, but did so on many later recordings" What??

Mike played lots of mandolin on NLCRs records.
Vol 4: Dollars All I Crave, Feast Here Tonight

Instrumental Album:  New Camptown Races

20 years Album: Too Tight Rag, Foggy Mt. Top, Little Girl and the Dreadful Snake,
Black Bottom Strut, Milk 'em in the Evening Blues

Modern Times: Little Lump of Coal, 40 to 65


These are ones that stick out right now, but I'm sure he played more.

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

First album I ever had autographed was from Mike Seeger down in Monterey/Carmel  many years ago.

It was he who got me on the "folk" path and playing mandolin as well as banjo.

I had sent him a card when I first heard of his condition. Perhaps he had a chance to read it.  I am certain it was one of many expressing aprreciation for his inspiration and his music,

RIP

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Years ago (mid 90ies) at the now defunct Neusüdende festival location I saw a concert by Doyle Lawson & Quicksilver and Mike Seeger.

Talk about bridging the gap between the old and the new. While Doyle Lawson played stellar bluegrass the Mike Seeger solo show was a true gem in itself.

Mike Seeger educated me. His appearance was very laid back. The music was uplifting, inspiring as well as articulate and with a wonderful lilt. Mike Seeger opened a musical door for me to look at oldtime music in a different way.

Rest in peace.

----------


## smithsonianfolkways

For an appreciation of Mike Seeger (1933-2009), a tireless preserver, performer, and teacher of traditional music, please visit http://folkways.si.edu/explore_folkw...ke_seeger.aspx

To share your thoughts, memories, and stories, please visit the Smithsonian Folkways Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/smithsonianfolkwaysrecordings or email SmithsonianFolkways@SI.EDU

----------

